# [PC,Ü3️⃣0️⃣] Multigaming Community



## -P4InKiLLeR- (29. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 
Hallo,
 
wir sind eine kleine MultiGaming Community und bei uns habt Ihr keinerlei 
Verpflichtungen denn die Homepage und die Server werden von uns bezahlt und gewartet! 
 
Wir spielen meistens den Modus: HardCore [falls im Spiel verfügbar] 
da wir die Herausforderung suchen denn normal kann jeder!
 
Unsere Spielzeit liegt meistens abends zum Feierabend aber bedingt durch Schichtarbeit 
sind auch tagsüber oder spät in der Nacht immer ein paar Spieler bei uns anzutreffen!
 
Wir spielen ohne Stress & Zwang denn wir möchten einfach nach 
der Arbeit ein paar gemütliche Runden drehen und dabei abschalten!
 
Des weiteren haben wir auf unserem Teamspeak Server einige Radio 
MusicBots die von allen Reg.Mitgliedern kostenlos genutzt werden können!
 
 
*Was bieten wir:*
 
Mitglieder: 50+ 
Atmosphäre: spaßige Feierabendzocker  
Unkosten für Mitglieder: keine
Durchschnittsalter: ca.25-65
Webseite: Forum inkl.Styles [Battlefield,Diablo,Doom,Starcraft,Battlenet ect.]
Teamspeak: 512 Slots + 8 kostenlose MusicBots 
GameServer: Bf.3 , Minecraft
Spielerregionen: DE, AUT, CH, FR, IT
 
*Was erwarten wir:*
 
Mindestalter: 20+
Spieler Erfahrungen: egal [Rang im Spiel ect.]
Spielweise: keine Einzelkämpfer [Teamplayer]
Kommunikation: Teamspeak [Headset]
SpielModus: HardCore Only [soweit im Spiel verfügbar]
 
*Was zocken wir:*
 
*#* Diablo 3 [HardCore Only | Season + NonSeason]
*#* Battlefield alle Teile [HardCore Only soweit im Spiel verfügbar]
*#* Heroes of the Storm 
*#* StarCraft 2 
*#* Heartstone
*#* Wreckfest
*#* Rocket League
*#* Grim Dawn
*#* Minecraft 
*#* World of Warcraft
*#* Overwatch 
 
*Wo findet Ihr uns:*
 
Webseite: http://hardcoregamer.eu/
Teamspeak IP: hardcoregamer.eu [PW im Forum]
 
 
Schaut doch mal vorbei wir freuen uns auf Euch,
 
MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (11. Dezember 2016)

Wir wünschen Euch und Euren Familien einen schönen 3ten. Advent 
 
MfG Eure HardcoreGamer.eu Community


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (28. Juni 2017)

Wir suchen wieder 

 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (22. Dezember 2017)

Wir suchen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (22. September 2018)

Hallo,
 
wir suchen noch,allen eine schönes Wochenende  
 
MfG


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (30. Januar 2019)

Wir suchen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

MfG


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2019)

Eine Sache ging mir hier bei der Eröffnung schon durch den Kopf - und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wie lassen sich der Name "Hardcore Gamer" und "Atmosphäre: spaßige Feierabendzocker" vereinen?


----------



## KrasotaArygos (6. Februar 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Eine Sache ging mir hier bei der Eröffnung schon durch den Kopf - und bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wie lassen sich der Name "Hardcore Gamer" und "Atmosphäre: spaßige Feierabendzocker" vereinen?


 

Ein Alkoholiker behauptet auch, dass er abends genüsslich ein Glas Wein trinkt.. 

Den leeren Kasten Bier bringt er dann vormittags weg. :ph34r:


----------



## -P4InKiLLeR- (26. Oktober 2021)

Wir suchen noch 

 

MfG


----------

